# New to the planted aquarium scene



## KShoes (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey all, just wanted to introduce myself formally before I ask a ton of questions in the future. I'm new to the hobby (had goldfish when I was a kid but my dad did all the work). Got interested about 2 months ago but I had to wait until I moved into the new apartment. Just been reading up on everything ever since. I'm currently running:

20gallon high
100w heater
aquaclear 20-50gal filter
40 lbs of eco-complete
65 watt pc fixture

I picked up all the supplies for a 2 liter diy co2 system but haven't put it together yet. 

My goal is to have a heavily planted tank straight off the bat. My tank has been running for 2 days now to get the water temperature up. Its at 82 deg F, ph is 7.5, KH is 3, GH is 4. Do the readings sound about right? My plans for the plants are basically made up of what I've seen in the local LFS's. 

-Water Wisteria
-Amazon Sword
-Rotala Indica
-Dwarf Hairgrass
-Anarchis
-Ludwigia Peruensis

Are these plants good for a new tank? Do you guys have any other recommendations? I want to get fast growing plants to take as much nutrients from algae as possible. Also, is this enough to be heavily planted if i get 1 bunch for each? And how far apart do I plant them from each other? I'm aiming for plants this weekend and hopefully have fish in by the end of the month. Any other tips/suggestions/criticism are welcome. Thanks in advance!


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Welcome to APC, and to the hobby!!

You plans sound good and those plants shoudl do well. Just FYI, more often than not, the plants at LFS's labeled _Rotala indica _are actually _Rotala rotundifolia_.

Plant your stems about 1" apart. The Rotala can be planted in groups of 3-5 stems about 1/2 to 1" apart. Leave plenty room for the sword to grow. As to the number of bunches you'll need, it depends onhow many stems come in them. First get an idea of what you want it to look like, then plant it up. If you find you need more, browse the sale/trade forum here and you'll find you get great quality plants for usually less money.

You'll also need to look into fertilization (or stock up heavily on fish) to feed your plants. Check the stickies in the "New To Planted Tanks" sub-forum.

-Dave


----------



## KShoes (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks Dave! I have been looking into the sticky's as well as other fellow newcomers. Is there a big difference between rotala indica and rotala roundifolia? In terms of ferts, I'm getting the sea chem line of products: Flourish/excel/phosphorous/nitrogen (actually they are currently being shipped to my house, should arrive early next week). I figure my eco complete can provide the iron for now. I do plan to stock heavily; looking into a school of 6-8 harquelin rasboras, 5-6 panda corys, 3 ottos if algae is growing sufficiently, and a 3-4 inch centerpiece fish (maybe a betta or gourami?).


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

You're welcome! Yes, there is a BIG difference between the two Rotalas. At the top left of your screen you should see a gold-colored menu-bar. Click on "PlantFinder" and look them up (or any plant for that matter) for some cool info.


----------



## KShoes (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey guys, so I ran by the lfs for some plants to set up the tank. Just planted them anywhere for now and hope it grows. Put some excel in yesterday and some fluorish today. Need help confirming some of the plants and IDing some other ones.










1. I was told stargrass.










2. Water Wisteria










3. Not sure what this is. The one on the left has narrower leaves at the top than the right one.










4. Bacopa Caroliniana?










5. Sunset Hygrophila










6. Baby Tears










Also my diy co2 is releasing like an average of 3 bubbles every 2 seconds. I bought a cheap diffuser from Petco that isn't doing a very good job. Its in the middle of the tank. I plan on getting 3 harlequin rasboras in a few days as well as some foreground plants and hopefully ludwigia indica. Any comments are welcome. Thanks in advance.


----------

